# Scratched and dented door (not online U/L). Should I make an insurance claim for repairs?



## Harry Canyon (Nov 22, 2019)

Backed into my parking spot and hugged the wall accidentally. Preliminary estimate $1500 repair, and my deductible is $500. I've been advised that the claim will be on record for six years starting upon renewal later this year, and my premium (obviously) will increase. While I don't mind that as much, I don't want to be deactivated because of it. 

Any suggestions? Experiences? Does Uber/Lyft deactivate indiscriminately if they sniff out an insurance claim for an at-fault claim? If so, looks like it's out-of-pocket for me.

Thanks.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Harry Canyon said:


> Backed into my parking spot and hugged the wall accidentally. Preliminary estimate $1500 repair, and my deductible is $500. I've been advised that the claim will be on record for six years starting upon renewal later this year, and my premium (obviously) will increase. While I don't mind that as much, I don't want to be deactivated because of it.
> 
> Any suggestions? Experiences? Does Uber/Lyft deactivate indiscriminately if they sniff out an insurance claim for an at-fault claim? If so, looks like it's out-of-pocket for me.
> 
> Thanks.


You wont be deactivated for a scratch or dent.
If it's only on the door you might try getting a door from a scrap yard w the same paint code and put it on yourself.
It might not exactly match but could save you $1000.
I wouldnt go making ANY 
claims you dont have to.
That would include a minor 
accident w no injuries too
Those claims go on your record
and could get you deactivated 
or raise your premiums.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Some body shops will give you a better deal if you explain you’re paying by yourself, with no insurance.


----------

